# Horse Lover From Day One



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello. 

This seems like a nice and well rounded forum and I was hoping to be able to come here and get advice, support, and generally share in the passion of horses. 

I got started late in life with horses, but, have learned lots since I first got started. I'm not sure how to classify myself as to where I'm at with my experience. I am past beginner, but sure am not at the advanced stage, nor do I think I ever will be. :wink: I guess that leaves intermediate.

I now have three grade horses that I adore. They are my passion and have helped me get through empty nest syndrome! :lol:

I have just recently gotten into doing natural hoof trimming myself so would enjoy talking about that with anyone as well. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome! Can't wait to see pics of your pony's and have fun posting!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks. 

I was going to ask about the carrots, but someone else asked so I don't need to anymore. That just sounds like fun!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome=glad to see more empty nester age people-i am an oldster-the animals can get us through almost anything cant they-welcome again
K.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf...i agree horse lover since day one..i should have been born with hooves and a tail!!!! have a nice time here!


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

Painted Ride said:


> welcome to the hf...i agree horse lover since day one..i should have been born with hooves and a tail!!!! have a nice time here!


Well, in that case, I probably would have thrown a saddle on ya and went for a ride since I LOVE paints and pinto's the most! :lol::wink:

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Horsegma said:


> Well, in that case, I probably would have thrown a saddle on ya and went for a ride since I LOVE paints and pinto's the most! :lol::wink:
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes!


 and we might have called it a rodeo!!! hahaha i love it!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome! This is a great forum, lots of friendly and helpful people here in my experience!


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome  Hope to be seeing you around the place then - always good to have newcomers. Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome to hf


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks! 

Um, I find myself wanting a carrot! :wink:

If I can ever figure out how to get one, I'm a getting me one of dem dere carrots! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome!
I am a terrible carrot hunter but I find if you search via the individual forums and sub forums rather than going by "new posts" you will find carrots. 
I have a tendency to just hit new posts, so I have only a few carrots :-(
I have to resort to stealing them from others.


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Welcome!
> I am a terrible carrot hunter but I find if you search via the individual forums and sub forums rather than going by "new posts" you will find carrots.
> I have a tendency to just hit new posts, so I have only a few carrots :-(
> I have to resort to stealing them from others.


Ohh, that helps to know, I too just go to new posts. I haven't slept for DAYS now trying to get one. I can't eat, I can't sleep, I can't work, I just can't even think, all for a carrot! :wink:

Now, the quest truly begins! :lol: (And truthfully, the quest could end at one carrot, I just want one!  )


----------

